# Upgrade error message?



## gkotlin (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm trying to upgrade a series 2 tivo from 40 gb to whatever I get with a 300 gb drive.

I use the info on the weaknees site, and everything looks good, except. At the end it says "Error fixing volume list."

Any help is appreciated.
I'm trying to swap the drives, not add, and retain my recordings.

The command I'm using is:
mfsbackup -tao - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /dev/hda


Thanks
Greg


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Make sure you are using the LBA48 version of MFStools. Also your swap file needs to be at least 150 instead of 127. Then you will need to run tpip. You might also try getting rid of the -r 4 and see if that helps.


----------



## gkotlin (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't know what version of software I have. I did increase the swap size. I removed the -r and it took a few hours this time instead of a few minutes. It all seemed to work. I put it back into my tivo, but my tivo keeps restarting. It gets the the " just a few minutes more" and then it restarts to powering up.

any suggestions.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## gkotlin (Feb 16, 2005)

I put my old drive back in and everything works fine. The drive that I am putting in for a replacement is brand new. I did use it in a pc for a week. I did remove pc partitions using fdisk.

I figure I may need to run the fix since it was in a pc. How do I use this. Do I have to boot from the cd? Do I run it from windows?

Thanks
Greg


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yuo don't need to do anything to prepare the HDD, mfstools will completely overwrite the drive.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I suggest you download the PTVUpgrade LBA48 free software and use that instead. See stickies at top of this forum.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The Stickies are gone 

You should use the uppercase *T* in *T*ao -

If the swap is greater then 127 (-s 127) you need to run a program called tpip to adjust the partition for use in the TiVo.

I Agree with funtoupgrade, use the PTV upgrade CD with the WeaKnees instructions. 
PTVupgrade LBA48 CD with MFStools

Note: the transfer will go faster if the drives are on different IDE channels if you can move the one of the drives to the secondary channel (put the drives on different cables).


----------

